# Elephant Man OD Flos?



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2006)

I have seen you mention more than once..overdriving flos?
Gotta link for me? thanks man.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, but I have to give credit to the original poster, krsone

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6468

Feel free to pm me or meet in chat

When I converted mine I put my ballast on a remote, to help make up for some of the extra heat.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2006)

Let me get this right. The ballast are running in parrallel. Do the ballasts have to be identical? I know they have to be electronic and not magnetic.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a particular ballast you need, at home depot.  Advance REL-4P32-SC, $18.  It can run from 1 to 4 32 watt bulbs.  You trick it into thinking it is running 4 bulbs by running all connections to one bulb, so one bulb gets 128 watts.  You can use any 4 foot bulb, I use T12 because they are cheap.  At 128 watts the bulb will run a little hotter, but double the lumens.  Of course there is some loss via heat, that is why you will only see double.  Bulb life will be cut in half.  You can also run 2 bulbs at 64 watts a peice, for something like a 25% increase.  I will post some pics of my ballasts later today in my journal.  The heat increase is nominal, my baby plants are only 4inches away and loving it.  Feel free to ask more questions, Biffdoggie knows about doing this too.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

The ballast is available in 120 volt(yellow) and 277 volt(red)


----------



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks man, I will go to HD this weekend and pick some up.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

It is an honor to give back a little something to all you guys who have taught me so much by helping others.


----------

